

Ask HN: AI-based search to help find any item in local stores? - dmitrypakhomkin

Hey HN!
We're just two guys in a garage and we just launched a new local product search called Goodzer.<p>http://goodzer.com<p>Our smart crawler scrapes the internets and extracts inventory data from stores' websites and then finds where those stores are located. Right now we're testing our service in New York City - we found more than 15M products in about 15,000 stores there. So, before scaling to whole US we want to know your opinion on this.
======
byoung2
I like it...this is an idea I had in 1999, but the technology just wasn't
ready yet. I think the big challenge will be getting data from smaller stores
who often have a good price but don't serve up their inventory online. For
example, while looking for an iPod charger recently, my fiancee pointed out
that TJ Maxx (discount women's clothing store) had them for $5. I would have
missed this if I just searched online. It may be that you'll have to broker
deals with these merchants to get data feeds, or rely on crowd sourcing to get
the data, but this is where the real value could be. One other idea I had back
in 1999 was the ability to supply a list of products (e.g. Christmas list) and
get back a list of places that have all the items with options for lowest
total price, shortest total distance, or fewest number of stops.

------
byoung2
Clickable: <http://goodzer.com>

